# hello from scotland



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

hi, i'm Giz to my friends. i only know english i'm afriad so you may have to help me understand sometimes. i've been reading the forum and you guys seem really friendly. I have a yearling (16 months) of unknown breeding but he's thought to be a tb x cob. he's my pride and joy, i've been riding for a long time on other peoples horses and finally managed to get my own. His name is Riley, hope you don't mind me bothing you on silly qustions on breaking and best horse management. my mum is a huge help with helping while i'm at work so may pop on. i am interested in parailli and other more natural ways and ideas on working with horses, i have no experience in this apart from a little bit of join up, and think with Riley's history it would benefit him.
I have done a little of most things but want to learn more about western and plan to bring riley on to work sidle saddle and in the shafts. 
Riley sadly had a hard upbringing, he was a meat pony and was taken from his mum to early, he's soft as anything but sadly still shows the scars. He has a few behavioural issues but nothing i can sort out with some help!:razz:
















giz and suz(mum)oh and riley!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! Pretty horse!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the horseforum! I've always wanted to go to Scotland. I've heard its soo beautiful.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

it is very very beautiful but its harse as well.we don't get good weather, its suy outside but the hail stones hurts as the wind is catching them walking back from riley.:sad: i should think some places in america are much like this
giz


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

welcome to HF!!!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

hi and welcome here!!!...my boyfriend descends go back to robert da bruce! thought you might enjoy..


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to you, your mom and Riley 
You might check out the horse video section. a couple of the mods have posted a few training video's and there are a few Parelli ones.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the HF!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to the forum. 

Pretty horse


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys.


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

are they mum & baby? so so similar in markings. thats cool 

welcome to the forum


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

nope same horse. i only own one as hes a special case.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I think i should officially welcome you too.

A very warm welcome to this forum in this cold wintry weather. Hope you enjoy your stay here and I am sure you'll learn as well as teach allot of things from your experience.

Oh and thanks for introducing me to this place 
Regards

jehanzeb


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome. You've a handsome horse.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

*waves* Welcome!

Have fun posting!


----------

